# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Anavar for us "old guys"

## Papa Smurf

Hey bros! Be reading alot about anavar lately. The steriod profile forum was very helpful. It even went so far as to suggest anavar could be considered a "fat burner steriod", and I quote or paste in my case:

Now here’s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat burning properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we’d call a “fat-burning steroid”. Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4)

Want to get some feed back from my fellow master class bros that have used this compound.
It expensive stuff, so I dont want to waste my limited cash flow. Thought anavar may help out with that last bit of tough fat around the abs.
May get some to take after my current cycle. Should be ok to run with my TRT, dont you think?

Thanks guys!

----------


## T-MOS

Personally I have never used anavar ...not sure I have any desire to try it....
Maybe I will do an experiment with it after my Methyl Tren experiment, but I seem to lean towards injectables more

----------


## powerliftmike

it made me really tired and upset my stomach. some leaning out and strength, but so tired you just wanted to sleep instead of workout. weird. really expensive.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Did you ever try phosphagain ? This was 1 of the first creatine supplements . They where suppose to mimic effects of anavar . I mean the storing of creatine in the muscle. It would be awesome if the 40 plus crowd could dabble in a cycle of strength gains and lean out !

----------


## clozto50

Bro dont waste ur money !Im telling you its WAY to expensive in the US. If you hv a source try Trenbolone enathate with test enathate,the BOMB!! Im 47 and thats about all I use except I add masterone enathate as an anti e.Ive done var and well its a good hormone for figure competitors (female that is) and it still aint the best.TRUTH !!

----------


## kaju

I have used it. I liked it because it is mild and and less liver toxic than others maybe because it is a mild androgen. 
As far as fat burning. IMO I would say your liver would die before you seen any visible fat loss. 
As far as a fat burner? I really don't think it does any at all. the properties may be there on paper but in reality none at all. Just like on paper the bumble bee should not fly.
Anavar helped give my muscles that hard look and people were saying hey did you loose weight? The reason they said that is because I had a shirt on hiding that layer of fat on my back I can seem to never get rid of.
to answer your question if you want to loose fat forget it. for a mild androgen go for it but if your going to run it why not go for something that cost less and works better - TEST.

----------


## bass

now all i need is to find anavar ....

----------


## skinnypunk

Good luck

----------


## therecanonlybe1

i have seen some incredible rsults from people using anvar and looking forward to getting some in the near future...

----------


## lucyluciano

> i have seen some incredible rsults from people using anvar and looking forward to getting some in the near future...


me too! Lots of shredded guys at my gym use as a steady staple.

----------


## kaju

It is not the anavar that is making them shredded, its the diet and exercise that is doing it. again test will do a better job than anavar and it cost way less than anavar.

----------


## POPS

> It is not the anavar that is making them shredded, its the diet and exercise that is doing it. again test will do a better job than anavar and it cost way less than anavar.


x 2 here brother on diet and cardio! I recently looked into a 8 week cycle of var and its $$. Also they say it doesnt pay unless your bf if 12% or under anyways.....jmo....

----------


## kaju

> x 2 here brother on diet and cardio! I recently looked into a 8 week cycle of var and its $$. Also they say it doesnt pay unless your bf if 12% or under anyways.....jmo....


HE HE HE !!!!!
You say Just your opinion. Your opinion is scientific fact. :2biggrininvasion:

----------


## lucyluciano

> It is not the anavar that is making them shredded, its the diet and exercise that is doing it. again test will do a better job than anavar and it cost way less than anavar.



I am surprised many here are saying Test will do a better job when others have clearly stated Test does not have cutting properties and yet it is a clear description of one of the properties of Anavar is cutting.

I have never run either although I have run several other oral legal non script AS/PH etc. I can say for certain it is not the excersise that is shredding those fellow gym members as they are some of the slowest moving, lazy ass members. One has told me he has been dosing Var quite successfully.

----------


## glover

I use Var with all my cycles. It is one of the best out there. I usually run prop and or NPP with it. It creates a hard look and feel. It is great for strength. And yes if you watch your diet and use the extra strength for training heavy you will loose body fat. 

It has very low sides and is very easy to recover from. You do not bloat and you keep most of your gains. Although the gains are somewhat less. If your not in a hurry it is a good drug for steady but slow results. Although it may be expensive. Do what I did get some powder and cap it yourself.

----------


## kaju

> I am surprised many here are saying Test will do a better job when others have clearly stated Test does not have cutting properties and yet it is a clear description of one of the properties of Ana var is cutting.
> 
> I have never run either although I have run several other oral legal non script AS/PH etc. I can say for certain it is not the excesses that is shredding those fellow gym members as they are some of the slowest moving, lazy ass members. One has told me he has been dosing Var quite successfully.


I was not saying test is a cutter or a fat burner. If you read the rest of my post I say diet and exercise is the best fat burner.
When I say test is beater I'm saying test is more anabolic and is will give better results when the two alone are run alone apart from each other.

----------


## lucyluciano

> I was not saying test is a cutter or a fat burner. If you read the rest of my post I say diet and exercise is the best fat burner.
> When I say test is beater I'm saying test is more anabolic and is will give better results when the two alone are run alone apart from each other.



Point taken! And yes....of course diet and excercise must be in check and anavar is well known as a cutter.

----------


## kaju

> Point taken! And yes....of course diet and exercises must be in check and anavar is well known as a cutter.


you are correct !!!
What other people do not realize is a cutter is not a fat burner. even though some profiles will say it is a fat burner. it is not a fat burner alone. what it does is helps put your body in an anabolic state. When your body is in an anabolic state your body will burn more fat than when not In an anabolic state.
I try to make this distinction so others will know. It only takes one person or a few uneducated people to get themselves in trouble and then they f**k it up for all of us.

----------


## clozto50

IMO,tren is the only steroid that could even be close to being called a fat burner.Kaju is right proper diet and low dose test will have amazing lean out results.Var is WAY over priced,again imo!

----------


## kaju

Reported Characteristics

Pharmaceutical Name:Oxandrolone 
Chemical Name:17b-hydroxy-17a-methyl2oxa-5a-androstane-3-one 
Cutting/Bulking: Cutting 
Anabolic Rating:322-630 
Active-Life: 8-12 hours 
Drug Class: Anabolic/Androgenic Steroid (Oral) 
Average Reported Dosage: Men 20-50mg daily Women 10-15mg daily 
Acne: Only when administered in high dosages 
Water Retention: Rare 
High Blood Pressure: Rare 
Liver Toxic: Yes, c17-alfa-alkylated steroid. Due to low dosages toxicity is low-moderate 
Aromatization: None 
DHT conversion: Quite low 
Decreases HPTA function: Yes 
Average Price: Upt $1-1.50/10mgs
Oxandrolone is most bodybuilders favorite cutting steroid, and would probably be more popular if it could be had more cheaply. Origially, it was marketed as Anavar , and has the profound quality of significantly stimulating synthesis of phosphocreatine in muscle cells which in turn improves ATP production and regeneration (for this reason, Creatine is often reccomended to be "stacked" with oxandrolone).Due to this ATP-enhancing quality, strength gains without weight were frequently reported as was an obvious distinct hardness in users muscles.

Oxandrolone does not aromatize to estrogen so water retention is usually not reported as quite low and gyno is never reported. It also has a reputation for being a "fat-burning" steroid, but has its limits which needs more study to confirm.

Oxandrolone is very popular, and put into many cycles where the user can aford it, and is popular in stacks with drugs such as testosterone as well as with with high anabolic/moderate androgenic steroids such as Equipoise or Nandrolones. For the precontest bodybuilder, oxandrolone is often used in conjunction with Masteron or Trenbolone , and Testosterone Propionate as well as injectable Winstrol . Women often achieve incredible results from 5-10mgs/day of oxandrolone alone. 

TRADE NAMES

BALKAN PHARMACEUTICALS OXANDROLONE-S 10MG TABS 
ANAVAR 15MG TABS (International Pharmaceuticals) 
LIPIDEX 2.5-MG 
LONAVAR 2-MG TABS 
VASOROME 0.5-2MG TABS 
OXANDROLONE SPA 2.5-MG 
By Anthony Roberts

this is a copy and paste I give the credit to the auther. read the second paragraph after the discription.

----------


## johndoe2u

im 36 so not in the over 40 as this forum is, but im snagging some var and ill be running it at 40mg ed for 7 weeks. although im going to wait until the new year to start it. currently im 220lbs at 6' and 15.8%bf.. hoping to drop my bf down to about 13-14 by the new year before i start.. never ran aas before so ill keep accurate results of my experience with it.. 

my diet is great, and i train 4 days a week quite hard. ill take measurements of all major muscle groups, bodyweight, and bf% as well as list my diet and training routine when the time comes..

----------


## kaju

> im 36 so not in the over 40 as this forum is, but im snagging some var and ill be running it at 40mg ed for 7 weeks. although im going to wait until the new year to start it. currently im 220lbs at 6' and 15.8%bf.. hoping to drop my bf down to about 13-14 by the new year before i start.. never ran aas before so ill keep accurate results of my experience with it.. 
> 
> my diet is great, and i train 4 days a week quite hard. ill take measurements of all major muscle groups, bodyweight, and bf% as well as list my diet and training routine when the time comes..


I would be very intrested in this. in fact Im sure a lot of people would be interested in this.
Var can be toxic on the liver so pick up some liv52 at your local health food store and take it along with your var.
Many people will tell you, you should run test along with it. they will argue this is the only way it should be done.
Im a fighter not a body builder. So in the fighting back ground a lot of fighters will run only Anavar for weeks at a time and they seem to do just fine.
Anyway I will be interested in seeing your results. good luck

----------


## johndoe2u

will do.. and anavar only for me as it is the least toxic oral out there, and i wont be using anything else. im actually getting ready to do a run of a ph called md1t and ill either start it in the middle of aug, or beginning of sept. then the var in jan (as i have it planned now). ill post it up in here when i get started.

----------


## starkiller

How does hgh go against aas for fat burning, and would any of you recommend one over the other, why? 
From what I have read diet is the sure shot however many are supplementing this with hgh or aas. Many have said aas is a faster result but how does hgh compare, is it cleaner, less sides, longer lasting???

Aside from the obvious high price of gh what would be the favored choice in supplementing dietfor fatloss and clean muscle gain?

----------


## kaju

> How does hgh go against aas for fat burning, and would any of you recommend one over the other, why? 
> From what I have read diet is the sure shot however many are supplementing this with hgh or aas. Many have said aas is a faster result but how does hgh compare, is it cleaner, less sides, longer lasting???
> 
> Aside from the obvious high price of gh what would be the favored choice in supplementing dietfor fatloss and clean muscle gain?


Start a new thread as this is another subject. You will get a better responce and it will be you own subject.
I know you are new so Im not blasting you. just to let you know it is considered bad taste to hijck someone elses thread. 
Go start you own thread and I will answer :Wink/Grin:

----------


## starkiller

> Start a new thread as this is another subject. You will get a better responce and it will be you own subject.
> I know you are new so Im not blasting you. just to let you know it is considered bad taste to hijck someone elses thread. 
> Go start you own thread and I will answer


Sure np, I though these question would help answer other questions some may have had in this thread. Oh well, sorry.

----------


## fummins

I will be adding anavar to my 125 Test Sust weekly protocol shortly.

----------


## sarasotafloridabrian

See now I keep reading the best thing is Tren in place of Var and way less expensive.

----------


## glover

> See now I keep reading the best thing is Tren in place of Var and way less expensive.


Tren is good but it will carry many more side effects vs Var.

----------


## BJJ

> See now I keep reading the best thing is Tren in place of Var and way less expensive.


I advise you to reconsider what you wrote.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I did my first and only cycle last year- Anavar . Age 42 and easily 40lbs overweight. There is no doubt it helped with fat loss, there is research to back up fat loss on anavar in middle aged men in double blind studies where no exercise was involved, AND the weight was kept off.

U just need to get urself a powder source bro.

I'm doing my second cycle soon, Test P and Var and it has nothing to do with weight loss this time.

----------


## talldutch

Everybody is talking about Anavar is so expensive, what is the marketprice if I may ask. As I am looking into using Anavar myself..

----------


## Whitecollar10

> Everybody is talking about Anavar is so expensive, what is the marketprice if I may ask. As I am looking into using Anavar myself..


The Anavar profile in the AAS profile section indicates, "Tablets can typically sell in Mexico or on the black market for up to a dollar (1USD) per 10mgs."

In reality, I've seen $.90 to $.92 per 10mg tab (even up to $2.20). I've heard of domestically capped doses for less.

----------


## Callsign

Will Anavar help in reducing water retention from Test Cyp?

----------


## morty

You can find var @ 5000mg for $200 if you look around
Works great for me when cutting

----------


## kaju

> Will Anavar help in reducing water retention from Test Cyp?


NO!
look into an aromatase inhibitor

----------


## talldutch

Okay, heading for Maylasia beginning next year, apparently all kinds of roids to find there except Anavar

----------

